# Northwest ohio fishing club



## thechamp316

I was watching a fishing show and they recommended joining a fishing club, is there a club in this area?


----------



## westtoledofisherman

really? thats awesome! i would love to join a fishing club so if you guys know of one, please explain. oh and what and how does a fishing club work? monthly fees? anything and everything on how a fishing club works, if you guys dont mind explaining.


----------



## baha 251

There's a fishing club in Castalia. But I believe it's focused on trout. I'm not real sure, I've never really looked into it, but an account of mine belongs to it.


----------



## Gern186

There's one in Maumee called the Maumee swim team.

Seriously, a fishing club??

What would be the reason to join one of those when all of the good fishing spots are already too crowded.


----------



## jstiene

This is sort of a fishing club right here on this forum. Share common interests, ideas,etc.


----------



## westtoledofisherman

my friend is a member of this fancy smancy fishing club that costs him $1200 a month. They clean and cook all the trout that you catch and a saudi prince comes every summer with secret service to fish. Is this what i would look forward to in a fishing club?


----------



## ERIE REBEL

I belong to the Swantucky River Warreye Club.The dues are reasonable,the fishing can be good and the company,well it aint too bad.


----------



## bassmaniac

If you're interested in bass fishing clubs, go to www.ohiobass.org and click on clubs. NW ohio is in region 2. Ohio Bass Federation is affilliated with FLW outdoors. Clubs fish anywhere from 6 to 8 to 10 tournaments a year all over NW Ohio and some even go to SE Michigan. Tournaments are just a part of it though. There are Youth events to promote our sport, conservation events where the individual clubs go out to the local lakes, reservoirs, rivers, streams and spend a day or so just cleaning up. There are 3 State tournaments every year, Regionals, State Qualifiers and the State Championship. You have to qualify from the regional to go to state and then the top 50 or so from each of the 2 state tournaments go on to the state championship. Its really a great time meeting other people from all over the state, frienships and memmories that last a lifetime. Most clubs are pretty reasonable to join, 35.00 to join FLW, 15.00 or 20.00 to the state and then what ever the club dues are for the year. Clubs are there not only for fishing, but also for sharing techniques that make everyone better fishermen, and like I said before, building friendships and meeting new people.


----------



## swantucky

ERIE REBEL said:


> I belong to the Swantucky River Warreye Club.The dues are reasonable,the fishing can be good and the company,well it aint too bad.


I am gonna send you a pic that will have you laughing for days!! We had a secret meeting of the club at the river today


There is also Merickel Farley Trout club in Swanton off 295. Trout, bass, and panfish. I think when you join it is $200 and $100 a year in dues. I am not sure if they are taking new members now or not.


----------



## ERIE REBEL

Yeah you were right.lmao.Now i know the secret of the swanny.Are you sure you don't fish the south side?


----------



## die4irish

swantucky said:


> I am gonna send you a pic that will have you laughing for days!! We had a secret meeting of the club at the river today
> 
> 
> There is also Merickel Farley Trout club in Swanton off 295. Trout, bass, and panfish. I think when you join it is $200 and $100 a year in dues. I am not sure if they are taking new members now or not.


Dont tell me you took pics of that :T


----------



## WLB

Here's a bass club based out of Cyde.
Some good local fisherman.
http://eriebaybassers.webs.com/


----------



## olderfer

I am a member of the Merickel Farley Trout Club. New members are inducted each year in (I think) February, taken in order from a waiting list. I haven't checked it for this post, but commonly the wait is about three years.

Jim


----------



## westtoledofisherman

so whats a fishing club and whats the purpose in being in one?


----------



## Sandpike85

I think people just like to socialize and fish. Some of those man made private rivers for trout are nice but at the same time its not exactly fishing in the traditional sense. Ive been one to fly fish it was fun but you are not allowed to release and they can clean them for you, so in a sense you lose some of my favorite parts of fishing.


----------



## swantucky

westtoledofisherman said:


> so whats a fishing club and whats the purpose in being in one?


Other than the DNR releases trout are pretty scarce in these parts. MF has trout year round, I like catching them through the ice. There is also good bass, catfishing, and pan fishing to be had there. To me its a nice place to kick back with a few brews and fish some very productive water. Although I don't particapate in the social aspect much the guys that do really seem to enjoy it.


----------



## CleoSpooner

Erie Bay Bassers IS the closest to you . It's all ;about catch and release . Respect that please . Bass clubs are not for the training of meat hunters .


----------



## westtoledofisherman

ah, so most of them are catch and release? well i can catch and release some bass but when it comes to perch and walleye, im keeping all that i possibly can! pretty pointless to waste time and good quantities of money if you cant even keep what you catch. I almost cant catch and release because the wife and the family literally get really mad that "i wasted a whole day of not being with your family to come back with nothing and you managed to blow $60 on top of that" so in a sense, i cant catch and release. but like i said, bass ill catch and release.


----------



## olderfer

swantucky said:


> Other than the DNR releases trout are pretty scarce in these parts. MF has trout year round, I like catching them through the ice. There is also good bass, catfishing, and pan fishing to be had there. To me its a nice place to kick back with a few brews and fish some very productive water. Although I don't particapate in the social aspect much the guys that do really seem to enjoy it.


I use Merickel Farley much the same way. I keep a few trout for the smoker -- smoked trout is great for sandwiches or munchies -- but otherwise keep nothing. The big plus to the club for me is that you can fish it in reasonable comfort in almost any wind or weather. It never becomes a mudhole ... you never have to wait days for it to settle. You can't say that about Erie or the river. 

Jim


----------



## SouthernPro

The Cridersville Bass Busters in Cridersville, OH is hte oldest Federated Club ib Ohio. It was established in 1974. I have served as President, VP, and every office in there. The guys are really great and it is the one to join by far. PM me if you are interested in attending a meeting, they meet the first Monday of every month.


----------



## Woodvillebassman34

I have an awesome club for you.. Check out Lake Erie Largemouth Club. I am the founder and we r the biggest bass club in Northwest Ohio.. We r based out of Woodville, Ohio, just down the road.. Leave me an email via the site if you need more info..


----------



## rrw4258

For sure be sure to check us out at lakeerielargemouth.webs.com 

We have a great time, and it is a really competitive club, but we also learn alot from each other at every tournanment. We also have a really great payout system, that pays not only the top few spots, but pays a good ways down the standings. 

Ryan


----------



## marcbodi

Hi,
Try the Western Basin Sportsfishing Acc, www.wbsa.com. Dues are $20.00 a year.More info [email protected].


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

Marcbodi your link did not work for me


----------



## Stoshu

Check out the North Coast Anglers ...

and the link for the WBSA is www.wbsa.us


----------



## DeathFromAbove

Love the Falcon Brother-Always wanted to buy a Red truck and have one painted on the hood. Just can't afford the new truck!


----------



## marcbodi

Hi,
Check out www.wbsa.us


----------



## poloaman

What kinda club do u want to join 


Polo
Outdoor Hub mobile


----------



## poloaman

Bassmaniac
I like what u have to say but not all the clubs are like that I have had a bad expierance with one they were not friendly and shared nothing if u didn't have a boat u were a nobody I have been very hesitant to find another one to join because of that they all thought they were touring pros I actually had one guy kick me off his boat cause I caught a bigger fish than he did from the back of the boat and I had to fish from the shore for the rest of the tourney by the boat ramps and I had to pay the same entry fee everyone else did 


Polo
Outdoor Hub mobile


----------



## TRE

Huron Valley Sportfishing Club 
Fishing Luna Pier and the Detroit River also Huron Ohio for Walleye and Perch. Other Great Lakes for Salmon and Steelhead. Kid's fishing tournament Ladies day,Fish Frys ,Christmas Party. Meetings once a month with guest speakers and a Sportfishing show at Monroe County Fairgrounds.Once a year take kid's from a school for the blind fishing at a cemetary pond in Flat Rock. Good club raffles at all meetings dont need to be a member to go to a meeting check it out.They have a website just search Huron Valley Steelheaders. I'd post the link but wont let me not enough post's.


----------



## Cldcopachef

olderfer said:


> I am a member of the Merickel Farley Trout Club. New members are inducted each year in (I think) February, taken in order from a waiting list. I haven't checked it for this post, but commonly the wait is about three years.
> 
> Jim


How would I go about getting on that waiting list? Everytime I’ve stopped by, there’s never anyone there. I’ve been interested for years!


----------



## ress

Welcome cldcopachef! Not sure if you noticed but this topic is 8 plus yrs old. Good work if you dug up the topic though.......


----------



## Daren

olderfer said:


> I am a member of the Merickel Farley Trout Club. New members are inducted each year in (I think) February, taken in order from a waiting list. I haven't checked it for this post, but commonly the wait is about three years.
> 
> Jim


 How do I get on the waiting list?


----------

